# another sensor cleaning post



## paigew (Mar 19, 2021)

Hi!! So it was recommended to me to try and clean my own sensor. With my canon I think I had my sensor cleaned 6 times in ten years LOL. But my sony, I've had 6 months and it's SO dirty, I'm currently cloning spots of 1000000000000 portraits right now. Is this just bad luck or does the sensor get dirtier more easily on the mirrorless? 

Any recommendations on what kit I can get on Amazon prime (have a shoot next week). Does it matter that I get the exact match  size of the little cleaning swab (to my sensor)?  Sony a7iii


----------



## Destin (Mar 19, 2021)

Mirrorless sensors definitely get dirtier because they sit closer to the front of the camera body and have no mirror protecting them when the lens is off of the camera. 

As far as cleaning kits go, I can't really recommend anything because I've never cleaned my own sensor. I spoke to my LCS about it recently and they advised to pick up a good sensor loupe and swabs appropriate for my sensor, but that's about it.


----------



## JBPhotog (Mar 19, 2021)

The sensor glass on a MILC is exposed virtually all the time whereas on a DSLR there is a mechanical shutter covering it until you press the shutter button(caveat, unless you are using Live View).

There are lots of options to self clean your sensor. Get a sensor loupe, sensor fluid and swabs all designed for sensor use, don’t try to McGiver a method as you risk scratching the sensor glass cover. Check cleaning brand videos for the correct method to accomplish a cleaning.

BTW, judicious lens changing technique can slow down the collection of particulates.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 19, 2021)

Here's the routine, from least invasive to most.

Take your lens off, with sensor exposed. and holding camera upside down use a rocket blower or similar device to dislodge and clear as much as possible.
Recheck for spots.
If you still have spots the next step is to use a wet swab. Some people try the sticky glue stick, but I'll tell you it's really easy to get some of that stuck to your sensor. I use a wet swab  like these https://www.amazon.com/VSGO-DDR15-Camera-Sensor-Cleaning/dp/B00THAT6HM they also come in full frame. Don't over saturate the swab or it will leave streaks. Starting at one side of the sensor press down until the swab bends slightly, then pull straight across. Do not go back and forth and do not reuse as swab.
Retest for spots
If you still have spots then it's likely grease/oil which the cleaning solution won't faze. NOTE THIS NEXT STEP IS AT YOUR OWN RISK. You can use either denatured alcohol or https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/458541-REG/Lumicon_LA3050_ROR_Residual_Oil.html I can  tell you that I used ROR on some oil spots that wouldn't budge on the sensor of my K1 and one swipe they were gone. Just use it instead of the cleaning solution on your swab.
Finally, I can tell you that having one of these https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/prod...E2_Sensor_Scope_with_Bag.html?sts=pi-ps&pim=Y will make it a whole lot easier to see where the spots are on the sensor.


----------



## paigew (Mar 19, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> Here's the routine, from least invasive to most.
> 
> Take your lens off, with sensor exposed. and holding camera upside down use a rocket blower or similar device to dislodge and clear as much as possible.
> Recheck for spots.
> ...



Thank you!! What do you think about this solution? https://www.amazon.com/Photographic...ZJK89ZRTCZQ&psc=1&refRID=YGKW229FSZJK89ZRTCZQ


----------



## Rickbb (Mar 19, 2021)

I vote for the B&H kit, worked like a charm on my old D90. Get a swab sized to your sensor so you only have to make a single pass.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 19, 2021)

paigew said:


> What do you think about this solution?



Eclipse is fine. I can't remember if the link on swabs I sent you has fluid with it or not. I ordered a kit that included swabs and fluid. However as I said earlier cleaning solutions won't faze oil or grease spots.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 19, 2021)

I had my Panasonic GX85 M4/3 for a year now heavily used and not a single spot of dust has shown up on my sensor but i also don't change lenses in the field. My Nikon D610 first few hundred shots had some lubricant crude that I had to wet clean  it, but I have not had to do any cleaning after the initial few hundred shots and I do change lenses out.Thank god it didn't turn out to be a D600 slinger.


----------



## paigew (Mar 19, 2021)

Thank you! I bought some individually sealed swabs, some cleaner, and also the air blaster  wish me luck!!


----------



## JBPhotog (Mar 19, 2021)

paigew said:


> Thank you!! What do you think about this solution? https://www.amazon.com/Photographic...ZJK89ZRTCZQ&psc=1&refRID=YGKW229FSZJK89ZRTCZQ



You may want to read this, some statements seem to contradict but YMMV. The one clear statement is they do not recommend PecPads for sensor cleaning.
Eclipse Optic Fluid. | Sensor Cleaning for DSLR and Mirrorless Cameras | Sensor Swab®, Cinema Sensor Cleaning


----------



## JBPhotog (Mar 19, 2021)

paigew said:


> Thank you! I bought some individually sealed swabs, some cleaner, and also the air blaster  wish me luck!!



Okay, good luck! 

You can use the same swab "twice" in the same cleaning session. Complete the first pass on one side of the swab and try not to stop or lift the swab until you get to the opposite side of the sensor glass. Then flip it over to the clean non-used side and swab in the opposite direction, then toss the swab.

The main concern when cleaning is to remove any particulates first by either a electrostatic  brush or air bulb(never compressed air), then a wet swab. This method prevents dragging dust, which may be tiny abrasive grains, across the sensor glass with a wet swab potentially scratching it. With care you will be fine.


----------



## paigew (Mar 19, 2021)

JBPhotog said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you! I bought some individually sealed swabs, some cleaner, and also the air blaster  wish me luck!!
> ...


thanks for all the info!


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 19, 2021)

paigew said:


> Thank you! I bought some individually sealed swabs, some cleaner, and also the air blaster  wish me luck!!



I found that a glass of bourbon about 30 mins before I attempted cleaning the first time, helped relieve the apprehension.


----------



## photoflyer (Mar 19, 2021)

One thing that caught me off guard on the R6, which perhaps like your camera, has IBIS, was the sensor moved as I was cleaning it.  I thought at first I had broken the mechanism and then realized that the sensor has to move for IBIS to work.    Having said that, I'm going to go back to the manual and check to see if I missed a step that would have locked the sensor in place but I've never heard of that option.       

Sensors have to be cleaned and they are designed for this so long as you are gentle.

Keep your swabs with you in the field.  Once you do this you'll want to be ready to clean your sensor as needed ... hopefully not often.


----------



## paigew (Mar 19, 2021)

photoflyer said:


> One thing that caught me off guard on the R6, which perhaps like your camera, has IBIS, was the sensor moved as I was cleaning it.  I thought at first I had broken the mechanism and then realized that the sensor has to move for IBIS to work.    Having said that, I'm going to go back to the manual and check to see if I missed a step that would have locked the sensor in place but I've never heard of that option.
> 
> Sensors have to be cleaned and they are designed for this so long as you are gentle.
> 
> Keep your swabs with you in the field.  Once you do this you'll want to be ready to clean your sensor as needed ... hopefully not often.


yes! I saw on a tutorial there is a way to lock it in place for cleaning. Hopefully that makes it easier!


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 19, 2021)

Good Luck, You got this.


----------



## otherprof (Mar 19, 2021)

paigew said:


> Hi!! So it was recommended to me to try and clean my own sensor. With my canon I think I had my sensor cleaned 6 times in ten years LOL. But my sony, I've had 6 months and it's SO dirty, I'm currently cloning spots of 1000000000000 portraits right now. Is this just bad luck or does the sensor get dirtier more easily on the mirrorless?
> 
> Any recommendations on what kit I can get on Amazon prime (have a shoot next week). Does it matter that I get the exact match  size of the little cleaning swab (to my sensor)?  Sony a7iii


I had dirt on my a6000 sensor and brought it to Samy’s for cleaning. The tech used a rocket type blower on it, checked it and gave it back to me perfectly clean. They didn’t charge anything for this, either. I encourage you to try blowing the dust off this way, if it is dust that is the problem.  BTW, I only had the kit lens for the camera and it had never been off the camera. When I mentioned that, the tech pointed out that every time you zoom a lens, it sucks air - and dust - into the camera.


----------



## RowdyRay (Mar 19, 2021)

otherprof said:


> BTW, I only had the kit lens for the camera and it had never been off the camera. When I mentioned that, the tech pointed out that every time you zoom a lens, it sucks air - and dust - into the camera.



Exactly. And the environment you're using the camera in, determines how much dust and crud it collects. Both on the sensor and inside the lens. Take all the precautions you want. It's inevitable in the end.................Unless you only use primes and change them in a sterile lab. LOL.

 My D7100 is now showing spots that the rocket blower won't remove. Appreciate all the info. Still not sure I want to tackle this myself.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 20, 2021)

Something simple that I was taught early on is to point your camera down when changing lenses. It's uncomfortable and a little more difficult, but any dust that's dislodged will fall down and out, rather than down on the sensor.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 20, 2021)

Super easy to do yourself. I use the ones smoke linked. I have done mirrorless, DSLR, and Medium format. 3 different sizes with matched swap sizes for sensor. Follow the instructions. You will get more spots if you change lenses a lot or out in the field.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 20, 2021)

I think weather sealing makes a difference too.  I’ve noticed whenever I use one of my cheaper non weather sealed lenses I get more dust than with the weather sealed.  And yes like @otherprof said the zooms are dust devils.


----------



## paigew (Mar 20, 2021)

otherprof said:


> ....The tech used a rocket type blower on it, checked it and gave it back to me perfectly clean. They didn’t charge anything for this, either. I encourage you to try blowing the dust off this way, if it is dust that is the problem.  BTW, I only had the kit lens for the camera and it had never been off the camera. When I mentioned that, the tech pointed out that every time you zoom a lens, it sucks air - and dust - into the camera.


I ordered the rocket blower too! Thank you! I have been using primes mostly, but I do a lot of lens changing and I am not very careful   



smoke665 said:


> Something simple that I was taught early on is to point your camera down when changing lenses. It's uncomfortable and a little more difficult, but any dust that's dislodged will fall down and out, rather than down on the sensor.



I need to be better at this. I am always rushing when it comes to changing my lenses.!! I think I got a lot of these spots when I was shooting in the snow


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 20, 2021)

Yes the snow shooting is fun but messy!  I’m going to clean my gear today.  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## pez (Mar 21, 2021)

I use the kit listed and canned air. No problems.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 21, 2021)

I have something in my center that has resisted cleaning.  I’ve tried several times and it just won’t come off.  It has been there for years and is only visible with open sky pics as it’s in the top left of the screen.  It could be a tiny scratch.  Tried again yesterday and no luck.  I out a significant amount of pressure and went over it several times and it is still there.  I may take it for a pro cleaning at Hunts.  Or I may continue to ignore it.  anyone have any experience where YOU couldn’t get it but a camera store person was successful?


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 21, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> anyone have any experience where YOU couldn’t get it but a camera store person was successful



Yes. That's how I learned about ROR  https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/64495-REG/ROR_RO212D_Residual_Oil_Remover.html


----------



## JBPhotog (Mar 21, 2021)

I have never taken my cameras to a store for cleaning, I do it myself with the proper tools. Some spots are stubborn and different fluids can be beneficial.

I recommend a sensor loupe that has enough LED’s to illuminate the sensor from various angles. This provides shadows around the particulate for easier viewing. It will also assist in determining if it is gunk or a scratch.

FWIW, I bought a Fuji XT-1 when they first came out as a light travel system and it had a big dust particle that I only determined with a sensor loupe was under the sensor glass. So much for quality control, I sold off the entire Fuji system and never looked back.


----------



## paigew (Mar 24, 2021)

I cleaned it!! I was so nervous, my hand was super shaky  but in the end it was really easy; thank you for the advice and encouragement! My camera still works! yay!


----------



## JBPhotog (Mar 24, 2021)

Excellent!


----------



## Scotland Photographer (Aug 6, 2021)

paigew said:


> Hi!! So it was recommended to me to try and clean my own sensor. With my canon I think I had my sensor cleaned 6 times in ten years LOL. But my sony, I've had 6 months and it's SO dirty, I'm currently cloning spots of 1000000000000 portraits right now. Is this just bad luck or does the sensor get dirtier more easily on the mirrorless?
> 
> Any recommendations on what kit I can get on Amazon prime (have a shoot next week). Does it matter that I get the exact match  size of the little cleaning swab (to my sensor)?  Sony a7iii





paigew said:


> Hi!! So it was recommended to me to try and clean my own sensor. With my canon I think I had my sensor cleaned 6 times in ten years LOL. But my sony, I've had 6 months and it's SO dirty, I'm currently cloning spots of 1000000000000 portraits right now. Is this just bad luck or does the sensor get dirtier more easily on the mirrorless?
> 
> Any recommendations on what kit I can get on Amazon prime (have a shoot next week). Does it matter that I get the exact match  size of the little cleaning swab (to my sensor)?  Sony a7iii


I use the Artic Butterfly for cleaning. It's superb for keeping your sensor clean.


----------



## Scotland Photographer (Aug 26, 2021)

I use and have used for over 13 years, Visible Dust Arctic Butterfly. Never any issues with dust for me as this makes cleaning so easy.


----------



## ACS64 (Aug 31, 2021)

paigew said:


> Hi!! So it was recommended to me to try and clean my own sensor. With my canon I think I had my sensor cleaned 6 times in ten years LOL. But my sony, I've had 6 months and it's SO dirty, I'm currently cloning spots of 1000000000000 portraits right now. Is this just bad luck or does the sensor get dirtier more easily on the mirrorless?
> 
> Any recommendations on what kit I can get on Amazon prime (have a shoot next week). Does it matter that I get the exact match  size of the little cleaning swab (to my sensor)?  Sony a7iii


This thread is amazing. I was going to say that I looked at my Oly EM1.2 HiRes images at 100% and found no dust (purchased camera in 2018) but I looked again and, sure enough, there was one dust spot.  cleared it by removing lens, turning camera on/off while blowing w/canned air. Rechecked and all was good.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Winona (Feb 25, 2022)

Good thread. I’ll order my stuff. Have 3 very dirty sensors. Funny thing is my old T2i is the cleanest. Probably because the same lens always stays on. My XT1 has a huge spot on the sensor, never remove the lens, but it’s what I use for bad weather conditions. It was a hand me down so no $ out if I trash it.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 25, 2022)

Winona said:


> My XT1 has a huge spot on the sensor,


Not to scare you, but are you sure the spot is dust or grease/oil. If it's the latter, the cleaning solution/swabs won't remove it. For that you need ROR (see my previous post). It isn't difficult, just make sure to only pull your swab once across the sensor, flip over, do it again, then throw away the swab.


----------



## Winona (Feb 25, 2022)

Yeah, not sure. And above it was mentioned about something under the top layer of the sensor on their XT1. At least it’s 1 big blob, not multiple like my Canon.


----------



## RacePhoto (Mar 8, 2022)

smoke665 said:


> Not to scare you, but are you sure the spot is dust or grease/oil. If it's the latter, the cleaning solution/swabs won't remove it. For that you need ROR (see my previous post). It isn't difficult, just make sure to only pull your swab once across the sensor, flip over, do it again, then throw away the swab.



Only in one direction, just in case that wasn't clear. Once across, flip, once across, throw it away. I do my own, Eclipse kit and as someone else said, the price of a Pec Pad vs a scratch on a camera sensor, there's no reason to cut corners for 6 cents?

I've never tried the sticky or the pre-conditioned and I have to say, I must be lucky as I've never had grease or oil on a sensor. Thanks for the advise, at least if I do, I'll know that paddles and fluids aren't going to remove that.


----------



## mrca (Mar 10, 2022)

When I had my d 700 sensor, it took extra time because it was so dirty the guy had to rent a backhoe.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 10, 2022)

Actually in most cases you aren't even touching the sensor but the anti aliasing filter in front of the sensor.



RacePhoto said:


> 've never tried the sticky or the pre-conditioned



I've tried the sticky stick. The problem with them is it's had to judge how hard to press. You can end up leaving goop that's hard to get off.


----------



## greybeard (Apr 26, 2022)

This is what I use 









Just follow the directions on the box.  It has worked every time I've had dirt on my sensor.


----------



## mrca (Apr 26, 2022)

I use primes so change lenses often including in the field or at the beach.  The last time I had the sensor cleaned he said he had to bring in a back hoe.   Just kiddin.  But I don't clean it my self.


----------

